# Panini



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Any good panini recipes?


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I like the Cuban sandwich. The classic recipe is sliced roast pork, Swiss cheese, mustard and thin sliced pickles on Cuban bread. People argue over putting mayo or lettuce on it as well. My recipe is sliced roast pork, Gruyere cheese, mustard, mayo and dill pickles sliced lengthwise, all on a ciabatta roll. The ciabatta is sliced horizontally, brushed with olive oil and grilled before assembling the sandwich and putting it in the panini press until the cheese is melted. If you can find Cuban bread, so much the better, but it's not much different from ciabatta, which is a lot easier to find (in the US).


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> I like the Cuban sandwich. The classic recipe is sliced roast pork, Swiss cheese, mustard and thin sliced pickles on Cuban bread. People argue over putting mayo or lettuce on it as well. My recipe is sliced roast pork, Gruyere cheese, mustard, mayo and dill pickles sliced lengthwise, all on a ciabatta roll. The ciabatta is sliced horizontally, brushed with olive oil and grilled before assembling the sandwich and putting it in the panini press until the cheese is melted. If you can find Cuban bread, so much the better, but it's not much different from ciabatta, which is a lot easier to find (in the US).


There is NO sandwich (save Philly cheese steak),better than a Cuban.I have a Lowes Foods in my area and they usually have Cuban bread,and I make them often.I use roast pork (roasted in garlic and lemon juice),mustard (lots of it),MILD Swiss cheese,ham and pickles and then I use my grandmothers cast iron skillet to press it.I never use mayo on anything (I HATE it).


----------

